# I always heard Bynum was a false prophet but now Craig Lewis says it too!



## chica_canella (Sep 5, 2007)

*Just a bit from his blog.*



*Jezebel's Finest Hour *


WARNING: EX Ministries and G. Craige Lewis is against all forms of abuse by men and women. Verbal, physical, emotional, and spiritual abuse are of the devil and we stand against it all. The following blog is not an endorsement of any form of abuse towards women, but in fact, an expose of how one form of abuse leads to others. Please read with caution so that you will not feel that we are siding with anyone that abuses women but we are against all forms of it whether it be spiritual, verbal, or physical.

Ok, where do I start.

As if the body of Christ needs more silly drama played out before the world, now things are just getting out of hand. We are seeing the end of all things and the false prophets exposed for who they are and yet the silly women (and men) that follow them are charged up and ready to defend the foolishness of their celebrity heroes! Why are they ready to follow this foolishness wherever it may take them? Because the bible said they would! 2 Timothy 4:3 says, For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears; In other words, they will heap upon themselves teachers that will give them drama and entertainment so they can forget about their own state and live out their fantasies and dreams through these false prophets and story telling preachers.

What am I talking about? I'm talking about false prophetess Bynum and her circus of a ministry that has so many silly women fooled it is ridiculous. This women has spread her witchcraft all over the body of Christ and has used her Jezebel anointing to conjure up a demonic influence that has put her on every major platform that our so called church has. She has bewildered the effeminate Bishops and manipulated the minds of silly women to put herself up and basically do whatever she wants without being challenged by any of the so called "leaders" of the body of Christ. But I got news for you. Those that lead her don't lead me! Those that are bewildered and under her Jezebel spell don't speak for me. I believe in the bible and I believe in Jesus. I don't submit to Jezebel and I will never allow her witchcraft to put me under. But so many have it makes me sad. Let's look at how this all started and where it is now and you will get a good understanding of why it is now.



http://gcraige.blogspot.com/


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I would'nt be surprise because everything is coming to light. We are now being shone who the false prophets are, and it involves pastors that we thought was righteous with their ways but God is exposing everyone now.....


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 5, 2007)

I believe so too. I was just on lipstickalley and it kind of made me face a hard truth, most of hollywood is corrupted. No morals, nothing.  

It is a real eye opener.

I remember this girl saying that in the early 90's she was involved in a seance with Puffy, well almost and that is why he is so famous.

All of this stuff just goes to prove what I've been gathering knowledge about over the years. Hollywood is messed up and the mega churches really aren't focusing on the whole Word of God.

It's so deep I don't know if I can tell it all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> I believe so too. I was just on lipstickalley and it kind of made me face a hard truth, most of hollywood is corrupted. No morals, nothing.
> 
> It is a real eye opener.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure you would if you could


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2007)

Angels be very mindful of the word 'deep'. Also be mindful of Craig Lewis. He's not as knowledgeable as he boasts to be. 

YES, Juanita has been caught up in many aspects of the world. AND yes, much as changed, but one thing about her has never changed and that *is the purpose that God has for her for HIS glory*...not Craig Lewis nor any other mouth in profile.

Craig Lewis will eat much of his words for instead of telling the 'truth' about Juanita Bynum, he has instead voiced his anger and venom towards her. 

If you want to go deep go deep into 'what saith the *Lord,* not Lewis! See what God has to say and allow HIM and HIM only to pull back the veil and show you the real truth.

Don't you see what satan is doing? He is strategically getting the Body off of what God is truly doing. If he (satan) can get us focused on the errors of God's vessels, he's won. satan has won the act of distraction so that when God does (and HE WILL) speak a given word, 'we' will not be able to receive it, for we have turned our hearts away from hearing.

Are we to yield and accept the spirit of 'mammon' that has come so sleasily into the Body of Christ? NO! We simply do not participate in it. But when a word is coming forth from one such as Juanita Bynum, we better listen and allow God to sift the chaff from the wheat. To separate the the truth from deceptions. WE NEED EXPOSURE TO BOTH or else we will 'swallow' any and everthing that comes into our ears.

How can one 'discern' if we don't have a comparison or a differential? If all stays on one level, we will never be 'aware' of all that's out there.

I 'know' spirits. Many of us do. We are surrounded each day with many 'voices' and it takes a 'trained ear' and spirit to discerned between all we hear. Don't ever take the word of any man, word for word as total truth. Take only that of God's and nothing less. 

Juanita Bynum is NOT Jezebel. Although she has been influenced and taken on 'worldly' methods, she is still NOT Jezebel. I don't condone many of what I have seen and heard, but I do have sense enough not to feed into it. Receive and rightly divide the word of truth with the leading of the Holy Spirit, but do not write Juanita Bynum off as a false phophet or a Jezebel. 

I 'know' the spirit of witchcraft. It's not hard to define nor be aware of; neither is it anything to fear for it is NOT God and neither can it be God; it bears no strength of it's own to come against us. THEREFORE, take heed to what you hear and read about who is/who is not a false prophet. 

Read Craig Lewis and you can see that there is a true spirit of witchcraft behind what he has written. This is a man who has a strong ought against women and he makes no secret of it. He has taken the human errors of Juanita Bynum completely out of proportion.

Let God lead you. This man Craig is NOT deep. He's angry and not just with Juanita Bynum but all women. 

Question: Is this is a man who states: " he is against abuse of ALL kinds, including that of VERBAL abuse?  Yet he *verbally abuses* Juanita Bynum throughout his message from the very beginning. His prayer at the end, doesn't mend what he said. For from the abundance of the heart, the mouth speaks....

Blessings....


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Sep 5, 2007)

G. Craig Lewis is just one of those people who likes to put his mouth on everybody. And that is so annoying.

Have you ever thought about it? He has something to say about EVERYBODY. And all he ever does is talk about people that he has probably never met!

That's kind of how he got famous. If you think about it, he seems like nothing more than an opportunist.


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh ok, I don't know who Lewis is, so I didn't know that he talks like that about people, but I'm still suspious(sp?) about everyone who claims to do God's work, people that are wolves in sheep's clothing. Benny Hinn comes to mind....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 5, 2007)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> G. Craig Lewis is just one of those people who likes to put his mouth on everybody. And that is so annoying.
> 
> Have you ever thought about it? He has something to say about EVERYBODY. And all he ever does is talk about people that he has probably never met!
> 
> That's kind of how he got famous. If you think about it, he seems like nothing more than an opportunist.


Thank you for posting this Ajoyfuljoy... 

I never heard of this man until this very same blog of his was posted on the Off Topic forum last week. He needs to be careful about his comments regarding Juanita. He took it too far.


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 6, 2007)

You know, I am going to focus on building up my relationship with God more.  Reading the word and so forth.  You don't know who to trust that is why Christians really need to rely on the holy spirit.  Prayer, fasting, reading the Word, you need that to get through because it is no joke out here.

I mean LSA was a real eye opener. I mean, I don't know if all of it is true but I wouldn't put it past people in Hollywood.  It's sad.  I think as Christians we need to pray for these people.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> You know, I am going to focus on building up my relationship with God more. Reading the word and so forth. You don't know who to trust that is why Christians really need to rely on the holy spirit. Prayer, fasting, reading the Word, you need that to get through because it is no joke out here.
> 
> I mean LSA was a real eye opener. I mean, I don't know if all of it is true but I wouldn't put it past people in Hollywood. It's sad. *I think as Christians we need to pray for these people.*


 
This is what we are called to do as MINISTERS OF RECONCILIATION (2 Corinthians 5: 17-21)

Thank you, chica for saying this.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> You know, I am going to focus on building up my relationship with God more. Reading the word and so forth. You don't know who to trust that is why Christians really need to rely on the holy spirit. Prayer, fasting, reading the Word, you need that to get through because it is no joke out here.
> 
> I mean LSA was a real eye opener. I mean, I don't know if all of it is true but I wouldn't put it past people in Hollywood. It's sad. I think as Christians we need to pray for these people.


First, thank you, thank you, thank you.  

I totally agree with you about this.  We *"DO"* need to be more focused on our personal relationship with God.  We have to know the Holy Spirit when HE speaks and not man or ourselves.  

*Question:*  What or Who is LSA?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> Oh ok, I don't know who Lewis is, so I didn't know that he talks like that about people, but I'm still suspious(sp?) about everyone who claims to do God's work, people that are wolves in sheep's clothing. Benny Hinn comes to mind....


Yes, we definitely need to be 'aware'.   God tells us to 'try the Spirits, to see if they be of God.  

We have to keep in mind, that these men and women are STILL human vessels and still subject to the 'Flesh' and the cares of this world.  

Think about this.  While they still preach and teach faith, they still have the cares of maintaiing both ministry and their personal lives and family.  It's a high calling and responsibility.   Yet the pressures and coping skills of those, will lead them into drastic measures and it's easy for them to become prone to the cares of this world and be tempted and influenced and taken in by the spirit of mammon (love of money). 

Many are not wolves, per say, but are definitely caught up in going outside of the faith they teach and yielding to the world's methods of survival.  

I'm not saying that there are not 'wolves' out among us; for there are wolves and there are many, as well as witches and false prophets.  But for the most part, we are dealing with many, many ministers who are under too much pressure to stay above ground and they lean upon 'Flesh' and not upon Faith.   Hence we see so much of the gimmicks, and pressures to obtain offerings beyond what God has called his people to give.  

So be aware, prayerfully aware and be lead of the Holy Spirit, not man.


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> First, thank you, thank you, thank you.
> 
> I totally agree with you about this. We *"DO"* need to be more focused on our personal relationship with God. We have to know the Holy Spirit when HE speaks and not man or ourselves.
> 
> *Question:* What or Who is LSA? Thanks for sharing.


 

Lip Stick Alley. Very secular forum but it did shed alot on Hollywood life and what people will do for fame, money, etc is so sad.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> Lip Stick Alley. Very secular forum but it did shed alot on Hollywood life and what people will do for fame, money, etc is so sad.


Thanks angel.   Hollywood has always been that way.  It's just sadder that it's come into the Church where it doesn't belong.  There are so many compromises which should not be.  

All the more reason for us to set in with Jesus and knowing His word inside/out and believing His word without a doubt, or compromise. 

Blessings to you Chica, thanks again for sharing...


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 6, 2007)

chica_canella said:


> *Just a bit from his blog.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is what stuck out to me.  How many times is it necessary to call someone silly, if at all?  He definitely appears to be angry at someone be it women, men , or himself.  I take no heed to the words of an angry man.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 6, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> This is what stuck out to me. How many times is it necessary to call someone silly, if at all? He definitely appears to be angry at someone be it women, men , or himself. *I take no heed to the words of an angry man*.


 
Amen, sister.


----------



## kbragg (Sep 6, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> This is what stuck out to me. How many times is it necessary to call someone silly, if at all? He definitely appears to be angry at someone be it women, men , or himself. I take no heed to the words of an angry man.


 
Actually Paul said it: 2 Timothy Chapter 3, so I guess we should take no heed to Paul's words either by that same logic. Of course I'm just being silly  when I say that, but was just referencing what was obvious to me why he was specifically using that term. The situation does seem to line up with that scripture. His opinion is not popular (obviously), but this is not the first time I've heard about the spirit or Jezzebel...I'm not quick to jump to conclusions anymore or simply write someone off because the person they speak out about is someone popular, but rather with an open mind and open heart, actually test the spirits and see if they be of God...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Actually Paul said it: 2 Timothy Chapter 3, so I guess we should take no heed to Paul's words either by that same logic. Of course I'm just being silly  when I say that, but was just referencing what was obvious to me why he was specifically using that term. The situation does seem to line up with that scripture. His opinion is not popular (obviously), but this is not the first time I've heard about the spirit or Jezzebel...I'm not quick to jump to conclusions anymore or simply write someone off because the person they speak out about is someone popular, but rather with an open mind and open heart, actually test the spirits and see if they be of God...


True, it is a 'term' from the Bible ('silly women').  But Craig Lewis is not speaking with a Bibical heart.  He is attacking from all angles.  He also contradicts himself regarding his non-acceptance of abuse of any kind.  Then he proceeds to verbally attack Juanita Bynum without mercy. 

It's one thing to share concerns about a person, but he blatantly attacked her with all that hell allowed.  

He called 'Juanita' out in such a manner so undeserving.  And do you know how I know it was satan behind him?  Easy.  His entire message was filled with accusations and filled with venom.   That wasn't God.    It was satan all the way...the accuser of the brethren.  

Take Care Lady K...   Kiss the babies (yes, I know they're growing strong ) and give our love to your precious husband whom I truly respect.  I do.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 6, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Actually Paul said it: 2 Timothy Chapter 3, so I guess we should take no heed to Paul's words either by that same logic. Of course I'm just being silly  when I say that, but was just referencing what was obvious to me why he was specifically using that term.
> The situation does seem to line up with that scripture.
> 
> It looks like he possibly could have been referencing 2 Timothy 3:6 but at the end of the day, I still think it was overkill. Some things just don't gel with my spirit. And his delivery didn't.
> ...


 
For me, it's more about her being a sister in Christ than her being popular.  Had he been speaking about Pastor Tamara who has service on the corner of 125th and Adam Clayton Powell, I would have said the same thing.  I follow THE MAN, not the man.  Although...No More Sheets was EXCELLENT!   Oh yeah, and what would I do without Morning Glory...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> *For me, it's more about her being a sister in Christ than her being popular.*
> 
> Had he been speaking about Pastor Tamara who has service on the corner of 125th and Adam Clayton Powell, I would have said the same thing. I follow THE MAN, not the man. Although...No More Sheets was EXCELLENT!
> 
> *Oh yeah, and what would I do without Morning Glory...*


You're so right about this above, it is indeed more about her being a sister.  Beautifully shared.  

Oh yes! and "Peace" and don't forget 'Shake Us Again'.... Her ministry still carry God's annointing, Mocha, it truly does. 

Here's the thing, God will flow through a 'yielded' vessel. No one can take that away from Juanita. She is indeed a 'yielded vessel' unto the Lord. Imperfect ... but of course. We all are. Yet, still yielded and she is and she always will be. 

Getting beat up doesn't constitute a riot against her.  I'll say it again...Craig Lewis is wrong! 

I'll say my own 'Amen' to that...


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> You're so right about this above, it is indeed more about her being a sister. Beautifully shared.
> 
> *Oh yes! and "Peace" and don't forget 'Shake Us Again'*.... Her ministry still carry God's annointing, Mocha, it truly does.
> 
> ...


 
 I was speaking of the entire cd when I said "Morning Glory."  Talking about annointed.  WHEW!!!!  Just a few chords and I feel God's presence immediately and I can't stop weeping.   Our Father definitely used her on that one.

Yeah, unfortunately, it almost sounds like he's leading a witch hunt.


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 6, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> I* was speaking of the entire cd when I said "Morning Glory." Talking about annointed. WHEW!!!! Just a few chords and I feel God's presence immediately and I can't stop weeping.  Our Father definitely used her on that one.*
> 
> Yeah, unfortunately, it almost sounds like he's leading a witch hunt.


 

I have gotta get that cd!!!


----------



## kbragg (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see anywhere where he called her out of her name, cursed, or lied. He's simply giving an alternative perspective on a situation. If you read the entire blog without taking it personal (I mean none of us even really 'know this woman yet we're defending her like she's our momma) and pretend for a second that she's not a popular and charismatic black female preacher than many are 'fans' of, and you will see, especially with the way the events are unfolding, that there does appear to be some truth to what he's saying. I mean, read his blog entry, and then LOOK at what's happening. Unfortunately it appears he was right as far as what would happen next


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 6, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I have gotta get that cd!!!


 
Get it girl!  Regardless of what's going on with her now.  THAT is one annointed cd!


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 6, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see anywhere where he called her out of her name, cursed, or lied. He's simply giving an alternative perspective on a situation. If you read the entire blog without taking it personal *(I mean none of us even really 'know this woman yet we're defending her like she's our momma)* and pretend for a second that she's not a popular and charismatic black female preacher than many are 'fans' of, and you will see, especially with the way the events are unfolding, that there does appear to be some truth to what he's saying. I mean, read his blog entry, and then LOOK at what's happening. Unfortunately it appears he was right as far as what would happen next


 
 I'm done with this topic.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I don't see anywhere where he called her out of her name, cursed, or lied. He's simply giving an alternative perspective on a situation.
> 
> If you read the entire blog without taking it personal (I mean none of us even really 'know this woman yet we're defending her like she's our momma) and pretend for a second that she's not a popular and charismatic black female preacher than many are 'fans' of, and you will see, especially with the way the events are unfolding, that there does appear to be some truth to what he's saying.
> 
> I mean, read his blog entry, and then LOOK at what's happening. Unfortunately it appears he was right as far as what would happen next


"K". if this man were speaking this harshly about you, I wouldn't hesitate to just in and defend you as well.   It's not about being a 'fan' for the only person I regard as such is Jesus Christ, my true Hero.   But it's about someone that I care about and see as my 'Sister in Christ'...not my momma. 

You and I have disagreed on much and I'm sure we will continue, but it has not changed my heart about you as woman who loves God.  And so I feel towards Juanita Bynum.  

This man is on a witch hunt but he will be proven wrong regarding much of what he has grand slammed against Juanita Bynum.  Juanita is still a woman of God.  Whatever she done in error, God will deal with her, but He is also going to use her continuously, for she is still yet, His appointed and annointed.   Did not King David go off track...he murdered, he lied, he connived, plotted and executed an innocent life to cover his sin of adultery.  Yet God still used him.   

What grieves me is the 'sudden' attack that the Body of Christ is putting against Juanita, and 'agreeing' with the 'accuser' satan, himself, via men and women who are yielded to such.   

I agree that God is doing much to 'shake' and uncover much to awaken the Church, but satan has his hand in this as well; for he is using division among Christians with yet another sensitive occurence.  

Craig Lewis is not being used of God, but he will indeed be dealt with by God.  For he is spewing venom, poison and mayhem into an already tragic situation.   Juanita is being mis-judged in character.  Granted she may be caught up in some worldly schemes, but God is going to shake it out of her and man others whom He loves too much to let go of. 

"K", if it were you, I'd defend you too...Yes indeed I would.  No matter what was said or who said it.


----------



## kbragg (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> "K". if this man were speaking this harshly about you, I wouldn't hesitate to just in and defend you as well. It's not about being a 'fan' for the only person I regard as such is Jesus Christ, my true Hero. But it's about someone that I care about and see as my 'Sister in Christ'...not my momma.
> 
> You and I have disagreed on much and I'm sure we will continue, but it has not changed my heart about you as woman who loves God. And so I feel towards Juanita Bynum.
> 
> ...


 
You're one groovy lady Ms Shimmie. Actually I may need that defense soon lol as I've been accused of falsifying my weight loss results by fellow brothers and sisters no less. If I said I lost 35lbs in 3 weeks, sure I'd understand the skeptisim, but over 7 months (well 8 at this point, I plataeued for a second lol) is hardly an "unbelieveable claim". That's an average of 1lb a week. Slow healthy weight loss. I had some large spurts in between yes, but still it's not some outlandish claim!

Sorry to go off on a tangent, but I do appreciate your kind words. You made an excellent point on King David. I will think on that.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 6, 2007)

chinadoll said:


> Oh ok, I don't know who Lewis is, so I didn't know that he talks like that about people, but I'm still suspious(sp?) about everyone who claims to do God's work, people that are wolves in sheep's clothing. Benny Hinn comes to mind....


 
Amen!!!!!!!

I have my reservations about following "folks"; aferall they are all human and capable of all types of "antics".   

Follow the intent of the word and your heart, be careful and mindful of messengers....and .... your heart!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

kbragg said:


> You're one groovy lady Ms Shimmie. Actually I may need that defense soon lol as I've been accused of falsifying my weight loss results by fellow brothers and sisters no less. If I said I lost 35lbs in 3 weeks, sure I'd understand the skeptisim, but over 7 months (well 8 at this point, I plataeued for a second lol) is hardly an "unbelieveable claim". That's an average of 1lb a week. Slow healthy weight loss. I had some large spurts in between yes, but still it's not some outlandish claim!
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent, but I do appreciate your kind words. You made an excellent point on King David. I will think on that.


I believe you "K"  and congratulations on your successful weight loss.  

I know your husband is rejoicing right along with you.  He and God are all that matters and your babies. 

Let those who oppose do just that...oppose, while you enjoy the blessings of a brand new wardrobe and a healthier life. 

As for the tangent...no apologies necessary. You simply shared your views as we all have. This is a very sensitive situation and many feelings are being expressed. You know me well enough to know where my heart is in this. 

Love and blessings, "K"...


----------



## chinadoll (Sep 7, 2007)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> Amen!!!!!!!
> 
> I have my reservations about following "folks"; aferall they are all human and capable of all types of "antics".
> 
> Follow the intent of the word and your heart, be careful and mindful of messengers....and .... your heart!


 
:Rose: Exactly. Follow your own heart, G-d "speaks" to you there. If it aint right, then go with your feeling. Ask G-d about certain people and he will show you right away.


----------



## luvalva30 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with everything that Craig Lewis said. I also believe that it is a shame that so many people jump to her defense when she is clearly a victim of her own hands. It's obvious that this woman has built her foundation on quicksand and everyone acts so surprised now that the ship is sinking. The only thing this woman worships is the almighty dollar. I myself was just completely disgusted with the whole million dollar wedding, and almost 8 carat ring. They were both divorcees and only married a year before they started having these marriage seminars. They can't tell me jack. I am a Christian and have been married for 10 years. I don't condone domestic abuse in any shape, form or fashion, but she needed to be exposed.


----------



## babydollhair (Sep 8, 2007)

i just posted this in another thread but in seeing this one i think maybe i should have posted it here.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0uXTbZMb9tU


----------



## alexstin (Sep 8, 2007)

100384 said:


> i just posted this in another thread but in seeing this one i think maybe i should have posted it here.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0uXTbZMb9tU



Wow, just wow! I don't know about a "set up" but her words speak volumes....


----------



## babydollhair (Sep 8, 2007)

this video thought is what i know Juanita used to be i mean i feel this video 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gQqQ_tzqpdo


----------



## MzRhonda (Sep 8, 2007)

100384 said:


> this video thought is what i know Juanita used to be i mean i feel this video and again am sorry this all happened.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gQqQ_tzqpdo


 
Now that video is NOT the person I see today. She looks and acts totally different. I hope she can get back to who she really is and who God wants her to be.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

luvalva30 said:


> I agree with everything that Craig Lewis said. I also believe that it is a shame that so many people jump to her defense when she is clearly a victim of her own hands. It's obvious that this woman has built her foundation on quicksand and everyone acts so surprised now that the ship is sinking. The only thing this woman worships is the almighty dollar. I myself was just completely disgusted with the whole million dollar wedding, and almost 8 carat ring. They were both divorcees and only married a year before they started having these marriage seminars. They can't tell me jack. I am a Christian and have been married for 10 years. I don't condone domestic abuse in any shape, form or fashion, but she needed to be exposed.


I believe what God says.  God  is the one who directs Juanita Bynum's Destiny and rules her soul.  Not Craig Lewis.  

Craig Lewis isn't God.  He may feel that he is, but he's not.    I wonder what's in his closet....


----------



## ojthomas (Sep 11, 2007)

Only God can judge, its funny how one says they are of Christ when they give blogs about other people who are trying to send out God's message! What Craig and other people should do is to put Bynum in their thoughts and prayers and ask God to guide her in what ever direction she chooses instead of bashing her. Hmm is bashing people Godly?

Everyone has trials and tribulations including televagelists, prophets, preachers, pastors, the choir director, the usher, the praise team leader this situation just happens to be one for her and all I can say is THERE IS POWER IN PRAYER!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2007)

ojthomas said:


> Only God can judge, its funny how one says they are of Christ when they give blogs about other people who are trying to send out God's message! What Craig and other people should do is to put Bynum in their thoughts and prayers and ask God to guide her in what ever direction she chooses instead of bashing her. Hmm is bashing people Godly?
> 
> Everyone has trials and tribulations including televagelists, prophets, preachers, pastors, the choir director, the usher, the praise team leader this situation just happens to be one for her and all I can say is THERE IS POWER IN PRAYER!


Thank you.  You've come with the heart of God our Father. With all of the bashing that has come against this couple, here is the one place it should not be; in the presence of the Lord. 

God bless you and keep you in all of your ways, all the days of your life. Whatever your needs, they are met; whatever your prayers, they are answered and that you are Highly Favored of the Lord for speaking His word. 

For you...:heart2:


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never been down with Juanita Bynum as I do think she is an opportunist.  We are supposed to be discerning and I'm sorry, I don't want my minister talking about "slitting someone's throat while smiling at them" or quoting the latest Beyonce song.  She is just SO worldly.  And she's a prophetess?  I don't think so.  I think God is going to do a mighty house cleaning with all these prosperity preachers and "prophets."  They just need to be careful about claiming to come in the name of God.  We Christians need to be more discerning.  Juanita does not even appear to be holy and sanctified.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2007)

classimami713 said:


> I have never been down with Juanita Bynum as I do think she is an opportunist. We are supposed to be discerning and I'm sorry, I don't want my minister talking about "slitting someone's throat while smiling at them" or quoting the latest Beyonce song. She is just SO worldly. And she's a prophetess? I don't think so. I think God is going to do a mighty house cleaning with all these prosperity preachers and "prophets." They just need to be careful about claiming to come in the name of God. We Christians need to be more discerning. Juanita does not even appear to be holy and sanctified.


All of our righteousness is as fifthy rags.  It's not about defending anyone's errors, but about the cruel and undo remarks about this woman that has gone overboard.  What should have been discussion and prayer, has turned into a hanging by Christian and non-Christian lynch mobs ... stringing up 'a human being' in a barbed wire noose.   People that are unhappy with their lives do this, for misery hunts misery to feed and fuel itsself.  The Spirit of the Lord in not prevailing in them, only misery and anger.

The person's who bash Juanita are just as guilty if not more.  So many ugly comments have been made about this woman...and undeserved.  God's housecleaning isn't stopping at the top, but also at those who spoke without compassion and truth.   What Craig Lewis and others have said and done is wrong; especially in the manner that it was done.  

This doesn't apply just to Juanita Bynum, but to any person who has been so cruelly attacked both verbally and physically.   It's just not right. 

Take care, Classimami.   I know Leaders in the spotlight need reproving, but there's a right way which is God's way, not ours.  For our thoughts are not His thoughts and our ways are not His ways.


----------



## ojthomas (Sep 11, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Lo1zUCvB6pc, We should try posting things like this instead of posting things that are thought to be negative, has anyone heard the full message of the clip listed previously, those to me look like excerpts.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2007)

ojthomas said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Lo1zUCvB6pc, We should try posting things like this instead of posting things that are thought to be negative, has anyone heard the full message of the clip listed previously, those to me look like excerpts.


Thank You! They are definitely 'edits' to justify the verbal attacks upon her. And one does have to view the ENTIRE message. But then again, it doesn't matter, because many have already set their minds to see the negative no matter what. Misery loves misery; and it seeks to feed itsself. And there are those who only want to use Juanita as a 'whipping board' to appease their own inner conflicts. 

Anyone who has heard Juanita or any preacher for that matter, knows that analogies are used to illustrate the message. I knew what she meant, even with the edits and so do many others who have seen it...edited.

Thank you for posting this...:heart2: Continue to be blessed.


----------



## alexstin (Sep 12, 2007)

ojthomas said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Lo1zUCvB6pc, We should try posting things like this instead of posting things that are thought to be negative, has anyone heard the full message of the clip listed previously, those to me look like excerpts.



Yes, they are excerpts. I don't need to hear the whole thing to know the heart behind *some* of the things I heard. 

My paraphrases

*"Make him wish that he had never left"* Why? So your motivation for the thngs you do is to make someone who used to be in your life jealous?

*"Success is the best revenge"* Since when do we worry about revenge? Vengeance is the Lord's.

*"I could get another man tomorrow"* Oh really? Says you or the Lord?

*"another level anointing, where you smile in their face but slit their throat." *Huh? What sort of anointing is this? This is the only one that I was unsure about. If she was talking about the enemy, GREAT!! If she's talking about her enemies then that is awful.

Even so, without that last statement, I question her heart and that's okay. She only speaks what's in her heart and what she has said is troubling because of the influence she has.

I've kept my comments to myself for the most part on this issue. I just wanted to address this and also to state that maybe some people who are more vocal with criticisms are trying to protect the body of Christ. I know from very personal experience that some people who proclaim to be *of us *are not. 

Let's not forget, Jesus had the harshest comments for those in leadership.


----------



## babydollhair (Sep 12, 2007)

ojthomas said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Lo1zUCvB6pc, We should try posting things like this instead of posting things that are thought to be negative, has anyone heard the full message of the clip listed previously, those to me look like excerpts.




I attended the 1st women on the frontline conference in tampa 2005, and the threshingfloor conference in  atlanta 2006, and gave close to a thousand dollars to her ministry in the past. I am  not against Juanita, i wish her the best, i hope she listens to God and not herself. Edits or not what does kissing then commiting a silent murder illustrate when it come to..., i digress because this video doesn't show a reason for a her to be beaten up, i am a  person who has the tapes and has sowed in to her ministry, and since then decide to that yes i would post this video along with another i guess in a different thread.

Personally if would have been at this conference i proably would have been concerned, i am not of that crowd anymore... i just hope the people repent and at least teach from a biblical aspect rather than a self-serving one but again i digress.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Sep 12, 2007)

alexstin said:


> Yes, they are excerpts. I don't need to hear the whole thing to know the heart behind *some* of the things I heard.
> 
> My paraphrases
> 
> ...


 

Exactly I saw that on You Tube and I was at a lost for words....There is nothing Holy about her.... NOTHING!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

This is a sad, sad situation all around. Very sad. I'm not one who has 'given' 1000's of dollars, neither hundreds into her ministry. But I still respect this woman as a human being. Period.

The comments made about her have been totally out of order. Even if she were an enemy, God says to 'love' our enemies. 

The same behavior that Jesus spoke harshly about regarding the rulers and those opposed to Him is no different than the behavior and harsh comments being directed towards Juanita Bynum. Yes, there is 'some' discussion that is being done about this matter, but 98% are cruel remarks and critcisims. It's sad. Just plain sad. 

Instead of calling her 'unholy', how does anyone really know that? No one does, only God knows. Would it not be better to say, "I'm concerned about what I see in this area of her life and ministry, I need to cover her in prayer; intercede on her behalf and plead God's undying mercies upon her. 

There is nothing 'Holy' about any of us.  None.  Only God is Holy...period.

Can any of you 'match' the weight and the burden that has come upon this woman? She IS annointed. But the enemy has set a watch upon her night and day and he knew the entrapment of her weaknesses and has used them against her. Granted, we DO ALL have free will and we DO know right from wrong, however, it still occurs when pressures arise on some person's lives that they do not have the strength to surrender to God. 

The things that have been said about her are WRONG in intent. For the intent has been gossip, disparagement, and the tearing down as opposed to building up. And that is just plain wrong. 

Discuss the concerns, yes. But even more, *Binding *the enemy, the STRONG MAN is crucial, far more crucial than pointing out continuously what's wrong. 

And this is what I do not see happening. I've yet to see one person in most of these 'discussions', use prayers to cover her instead. If we can 'discuss' her in public, we can pray for her even more...publicly. Showing the world and the enemy that he did not win this one. 

What I'm witnessing is that we have literally 'thrown' Juanita Bynaum away as if she is worthless. Oh how sad. How very, very sad. She is not unredeemable. God loves this woman and she has been greatly used by Him and to be tossed away for human 'error', is worse than '911'. 

We're not going to allow satan to have this one. We're going to recover her and win her back as God would have it. This woman deserves our loving prayers more than our discussions about what she's done wrong.


----------



## MindTwister (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> She is not unredeemable. *God loves this woman and she has been greatly used by Him and to be tossed away for human 'error', is worse than '911'*.


 
uh oh
hmmm Shimmie, care to explain how this woman being criticized or "tossed away" like you is worse than hundreds of people dying?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

MindTwister said:


> uh oh
> hmmm Shimmie, care to explain how this woman being criticized or "tossed away" like you is worse than hundreds of people dying?


It's killing the Body of Christ.  

Many of the cruel comments are no different than that of terrorists who took no heart in what they were doing.  For it's not coming against one person being talked about, it's about all of us.  If we 'kill' her, we kill ourselves.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimmie, you are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that.  I do not see the annointing but that is my opinion.  I hope for her sake that this is not all just a big payday for her.  BUT she sure is giving a lot of people that impression.  And my opinion of Juanita was formed way before the domestic violence incidence.  As much as you say she is being attacked by the enemy, we have to remember that there are many false prophets who will claim to come in His name, and even fool some of the Church members.  I'm not calling Juanita the antichrist, but I o think she is  part of a larger machine that is currently destroying the Church.

With all due respect, we are just pointing out what we feel about her.  No one is slandering her.  We're just forming our opinions about her based on her own words and actions.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 12, 2007)

alexstin said:


> *"another level anointing, where you smile in their face but slit their throat." *Huh? What sort of anointing is this? This is the only one that I was unsure about. If she was talking about the enemy, GREAT!! If she's talking about her enemies then that is awful.



Sounds suspiciously like what Judas did to Jesus.  That's the first thing that popped to mind when I hear her say that.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

classimami713 said:


> Shimmie, you are entitled to your opinion, and I respect that. I do not see the annointing but that is my opinion. I hope for her sake that this is not all just a big payday for her. BUT she sure is giving a lot of people that impression. And my opinion of Juanita was formed way before the domestic violence incidence. As much as you say she is being attacked by the enemy, we have to remember that there are many false prophets who will claim to come in His name, and even fool some of the Church members. I'm not calling Juanita the antichrist, but I o think she is part of a larger machine that is currently destroying the Church.
> 
> With all due respect, we are just pointing out what we feel about her. No one is slandering her. We're just forming our opinions about her based on her own words and actions.


Beyond opinions, it's our duty to love this woman and to pray for her. We cannot love her and pray for her in one tongue and cut her with another. 

How do any of us know if we be tempted or subdued in worse. "We have to remember that none of us are any better. Yet, Jesus found all of us worth dying for. Talking about her viciously is still wrong. Some may not like her, but we are still commanded to love her and those who do are heeding the heart of God our Father. 

Being chastised, doesn't exempt God from loving us. No matter what she's done, God still loves this woman with all of His heart. So should we. 

Not an opinion...God's commmand. :heart2:


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> This is a sad, sad situation all around. Very sad. I'm not one who has 'given' 1000's of dollars, neither hundreds into her ministry. But I still respect this woman as a human being. Period.
> 
> The comments made about her have been totally out of order. Even if she were an enemy, God says to 'love' our enemies.
> 
> ...


 
I still can't understand why some of you think that people haven't been praying. Jesus didn't believe in public prayer. He said to go to your private place and offer up your prayers. I believe in this. I have no desire to come to this forum and type out a prayer to satisfy man or appear holy or spiritual.

Juanita Bynum is an enemy to those of us who believe. She lies and deceives right from the pulpit. It doesn't matter what annointing she claims to have, it only matters what comes out of her mouth, for out of the abundance of the heart, the mouth speaks. We can look at her words and be pretty clear that she is NOT influenced by the Holy Spirit. I think she can be redeemed, yes, but I don't know if she will. I don't know what God's plan is for her. All I know is right now, she is leading people away from God, and that is indefensible.

And I'm not trying to be funny, but I've seen some of the regulars in this forum over in OT or ET talking about who is a true Christian and who is not. I have never seen any defense of our members when this happens. Why is that?


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> All of our righteousness is as fifthy rags. It's not about defending anyone's errors, but about the cruel and undo remarks about this woman that has gone overboard. What should have been discussion and prayer, has turned into a hanging by Christian and non-Christian lynch mobs ... stringing up 'a human being' in a barbed wire noose. *People that are unhappy with their lives do this, for misery hunts misery to feed and fuel itsself. The Spirit of the Lord in not prevailing in them, only misery and anger.*
> 
> The person's who bash Juanita are just as guilty if not more. So many ugly comments have been made about this woman...and undeserved. God's housecleaning isn't stopping at the top, but also at those who spoke without compassion and truth. What Craig Lewis and others have said and done is wrong; especially in the manner that it was done.
> 
> ...


 
 So you are saying that other believers don't have the spirit of the Lord in them, and that they are miserable and unhappy and angry. 

Please explain to me how this is different than what others have said about Juanita Bynum?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I still can't understand why some of you think that people haven't been praying. Jesus didn't believe in public prayer. He said to go to your private place and offer up your prayers. I believe in this. I have no desire to come to this forum and type out a prayer to satisfy man or appear holy or spiritual.
> 
> Juanita Bynum is an enemy to those of us who believe. She lies and deceives right from the pulpit. It doesn't matter what annointing she claims to have, it only matters what comes out of her mouth, for out of the abundance of the heart, the mouth speaks. We can look at her words and be pretty clear that she is NOT influenced by the Holy Spirit. I think she can be redeemed, yes, but I don't know if she will. I don't know what God's plan is for her. All I know is right now, she is leading people away from God, and that is indefensible.
> 
> And I'm not trying to be funny, but I've seen some of the regulars in this forum over in OT or ET talking about who is a true Christian and who is not. I have never seen any defense of our members when this happens. Why is that?


Hmmmm, how can you 'speak' publicly in ridicule and not give the highest honor as well?  From the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks.  

How often am I in OT and the ENT as compared to here?  Give me the threads and I will jump in do just that.  I will defend the Chrisitians who are being attacked.    From this point on PM me each time it happens, and I will keep my word, and come to their defence...even yours. 

There's no justification for not loving this woman, none.  And scripture will not support all that has been said against her.  For much has been vicious attack and surely not in love as Jesus would have it.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> So you are saying that other believers don't have the spirit of the Lord in them, and that they are miserable and unhappy and angry.
> 
> Please explain to me how this is different than what others have said about Juanita Bynum?


Lauren don't take my statement out of context.  You will not get an arguement out of me.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hmmmm, how can you 'speak' publicly in ridicule and not give the highest honor as well? From the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks.
> 
> How often am I in OT and the ENT as compared to here? Give me the threads and I will jump in do just that. I will defend the Chrisitians who are being attacked. From this point on PM me each time it happens, and I will keep my word, and come to their defence...even yours.
> 
> There's no justification for not loving this woman, none. And scripture will not support all that has been said against her. For much has been vicious attack and surely not in love as Jesus would have it.


 
It's not just you...I've never seen any of the regulars from here who go to OT defend other believers from each other. 

For the record, I don't think I've ridiculed Miss Bynum. I've posted some of her words so that others could see that they were not biblical, which I feel is my duty to do. To me, it's not about her. It's about those who follow her and look at her as a prophet and a woman of God. It's about those believers who don't realize how she speaks heresy. It's about the unsaved who look at her and think she represents Christianity, when she doesn't (anymore). 

Jesus had harsh public words for the leaders and he didn't mince them. He called them names. If we're really asking what Jesus would do here, then we'd have to conclude that he would probably treat her just like them.


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Lauren don't take my statement out of context. You will not get an arguement out of me.


 
The context was that the people who speak against Juanita are unhappy with their own lives, don't have the spirit of the Lord in them, and are angry and miserable.

So you are judging people by what they are saying about her, no? Which is no different than us judging her by what she says about herself, or the Lord, or her enemies, or her husband. Not trying to argue, just making a point.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> There's no justification for not loving this woman, none.  And scripture will not support all that has been said against her.  For much has been vicious attack and surely not in love as Jesus would have it.



Well, people are speaking from their own discernment and it's just wrong for you to say there's no justification for their personal interpretation of JB's actions.  You're basically exalting your opinion (which is favorable to Juanita) to the highest level of importance and that's not right.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2007)

classimami713 said:


> Well, people are speaking from their own discernment and it's just wrong for you to say there's no justification for their personal interpretation of JB's actions. You're basically exalting your opinion (which is favorable to Juanita) to the highest level of importance and that's not right.


 
Forgive Her... Forgive Juanita Bynum.  Love her and forgive her.  That's the heart of God our Father for His Church.  Not an opinion.   

Lay your heart down for this woman and love her and forgive her.  Especially if you see her as badly as you say you do.  What harm would it do, as Jesus did when He hung upon that tree, naked, bare and ridiculed unjustly.   Though none of us can lay claim to His sacrifice and pain, we can yet still love though we still sin.   :heart2:

_Rejoice not against me, O mine enemy: when I fall, I shall arise; when I sit in darkness, the LORD shall be a light unto me._  (Micah 7:8)

_Rejoice not, when thine enemy falleth, and let not thine heart be glad when he stumbleth:_  (Proverbs 24:17)

Matthew 18:  

21 Then came Peter to him, and said, Lord, how oft shall my brother sin against me, and I forgive him? till seven times? 

22 Jesus saith unto him, I say not unto thee, Until seven times: but, Until *SEVENTY TIMES SEVEN*. 

23 Therefore is the kingdom of heaven likened unto a certain king, which would take account of his servants. 
24 And when he had begun to reckon, one was brought unto him, which owed him ten thousand talents. 

25 But forasmuch as he had not to pay, his lord commanded him to be sold, and his wife, and children, and all that he had, and payment to be made. 

26 The servant therefore fell down, and worshipped him, saying, Lord, have patience with me, and I will pay thee all. 

27 Then the lord of that servant was moved with compassion, and loosed him, and forgave him the debt. 

28 But the same servant went out, and found one of his fellowservants, which owed him an hundred pence: and he laid hands on him, and took him by the throat, saying, Pay me that thou owest. 

29 And his fellowservant fell down at his feet, and besought him, saying, Have patience with me, and I will pay thee all. 

30 And he would not: but went and cast him into prison, till he should pay the debt. 

31 So when his fellowservants saw what was done, they were very sorry, and came and told unto their lord all that was done. 

32 Then his lord, after that he had called him, said unto him, O thou wicked servant, I forgave thee all that debt, because thou desiredst me: 

33 Shouldest not thou also have had compassion on thy fellowservant, even as I had pity on thee? 

34 And his lord was wroth, and delivered him to the tormentors, till he should pay all that was due unto him. 

35 So likewise shall my heavenly Father do also unto you, *if ye from your hearts forgive not every one his brother their trespasses. *
*_________________*

None of us can boast of our righteousness.  Love this woman and forgive her as God as forgiven each of us.  :heart2:


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 12, 2007)

How can I forgive someone who has not wronged me personally?  My opinion about Junita has nothing to do with forgiveness.  Anyway, this is starting to sound like a broken record.  I stand by what I said.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate to say it but it sounds like the Christian religion is in its last days.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 12, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> I hate to say it but it sounds like the Christian religion is in its last days.


 
Not my Christianity because it is not based on any man or woman but its based on Jesus Christ and his teachings. He is the one that died for my sins and sits on the throne. When things like this happen it makes true children of God pray harder even if we dont all agree with eachother at all times Gods word is his word and it aint going nowhere. Yes this is the last days; the last days for the devil and his mess.
Be blessed Blossom


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 12, 2007)

gradygirl said:


> Not my Christianity because it is not based on any man or woman but its based on Jesus Christ and his teachings. He is the one that died for my sins and sits on the throne. When things like this happen it makes true children of God pray harder even if we dont all agree with eachother at all times Gods word is his word and it aint going nowhere. Yes this is the last days; the last days for the devil and his mess.
> Be blessed Blossom



I understand and agree with you as an individual Christian, Grady, but it seems the devil is now running the church, collectively.

Unless the true Christians can get the devil and the anti-Christ out of their midst, the religion will continue to suffer.

You be blessed as well.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 12, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> I understand and agree with you as an individual Christian, Grady, but it seems the devil is now running the church, collectively.
> 
> Unless the true Christians can get the devil and the anti-Christ out of their midst, the religion will continue to suffer.
> 
> You be blessed as well.


 
There are some good churches and bad churches and some of the people are holy and some not but the bible tells us to let the good and the bad grow together and when Jesus returns he will do the separating. I am not responsible for the church collectively but God will hold me and you responsible for what we say and do.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 12, 2007)

gradygirl said:


> There are some good churches and bad churches and some of the people are holy and some not *but the bible tells us to let the good and the bad grow together and when Jesus returns he will do the separating*. I am not responsible for the church collectively but God will hold me and you responsible for what we say and do.



True... point.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 12, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I still can't understand why some of you think that people haven't been praying. *Jesus didn't believe in public prayer. He said to go to your private place and offer up your prayers. I believe in this. I have no desire to come to this forum and type out a prayer to satisfy man or appear holy or spiritual.*
> 
> Juanita Bynum is an enemy to those of us who believe. She lies and deceives right from the pulpit. It doesn't matter what annointing she claims to have, it only matters what comes out of her mouth, for out of the abundance of the heart, the mouth speaks. We can look at her words and be pretty clear that she is NOT influenced by the Holy Spirit. I think she can be redeemed, yes, but I don't know if she will. I don't know what God's plan is for her. All I know is right now, she is leading people away from God, and that is indefensible.
> 
> *And I'm not trying to be funny, but I've seen some of the regulars in this forum over in OT or ET talking about who is a true Christian and who is not. *I have never seen any defense of our members when this happens. Why is that?


 
Lauren, from my *HEART* including all your hair posts, OT posts and ALL this is the BEST post you have written on long hair care forum as a WHOLE.

I THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 12, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> I hate to say it but it sounds like the Christian religion is in its last days.


 
Bloss,

The Chrisitian religion will never be in its last days because it will be the basis of that last day when Judgement comes.

Hypocisy is a helluva thing.  It runs rampant. It runs wide.  It causes much confusion, and is the main cause of the problems in the church today.

But as Mark wrote Jesus was a servant, and we can just all model like him and play our role in life.  We can't change others, only pray for them to see their errors.


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 12, 2007)

MsDee4 said:


> Bloss,
> 
> The Chrisitian religion will never be in its last days because it will be the basis of that last day when Judgement comes.
> 
> ...



But I would think if I were a Christian that I would FLEE the presence of those who willfully disobey God's word.

I understand the scripture that Grady quoted, but I'm not about to sit up under somebody who is giving lip service of God's word, but living the devil's.

I'm just not going to do that.

The church is in complete chaos right now because Christians have IGNORED for decades what is happening right there in front of them.

I didn't go into the "tithing thread", but I can just about guess what Ms. Mizani's concerns are and I don't blame her.

Just like Jesus ran the money changers out of the temple, if Christians ever expect to get back on a solid footing in front of God and man, they better run the Juanitas and the Creflos out of their midst.

I read earlier today that Creflo doesn't even accept Jesus as the son of God.

Go figure.  I'm not writing this in vain.

God is not a God of confusion.  Read the book and live it!  Practice it!  If you do that, you can spot the "false prophet" from the moment it opens its mouth.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 13, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> But I would think if I were a Christian that I would FLEE the presence of those who willfully disobey God's word.
> 
> I understand the scripture that Grady quoted, but I'm not about to sit up under somebody who is giving lip service of God's word, but living the devil's.
> 
> ...


 
There's is NO WAY I would tell you to listen to someone who you know is speaking wrong.  They need to be removed from having any power to speak to others as a teacher.

Prayer without works is VAIN.  Praying for those folks without showing them that you feel what they are doing is wrong is useless.  Those who are found to be false don't need to be shunned but given the chance to get right, but they SHOULD NOT be allowed to teach since they don't know what the heck they talking about.

And people speaking of her "annointing"  Am I the only person who remembers that God has taken away folks anointing before?  Check your bible. It's in yours too if you haven't torn it out!


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 13, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hmmmm, how can you 'speak' publicly in ridicule and not give the highest honor as well?  From the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks.
> 
> How often am I in OT and the ENT as compared to here?  Give me the threads and I will jump in do just that.  I will defend the Chrisitians who are being attacked.    From this point on PM me each time it happens, and I will keep my word, and come to their defence...even yours.
> 
> There's no justification for not loving this woman, none.  *And scripture will not support all that has been said against her.  For much has been vicious attack and surely not in love as Jesus would have it.*



I can't defend all that has been said against her, but it is ok to speak against someone *if you believe* they're doing wrong.  Jesus often spoke out against false prophets.  Yes, pray for her! But if she's wrong, SHE WRONG!  ...and it's ok for people to speak out against it.


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 13, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I still can't understand why some of you think that people haven't been praying. Jesus didn't believe in public prayer. He said to go to your private place and offer up your prayers. I believe in this. I have no desire to come to this forum and type out a prayer to satisfy man or appear holy or spiritual.
> 
> Juanita Bynum is an enemy to those of us who believe. S*he lies and deceives right from the pulpit. It doesn't matter what annointing she claims to have, it only matters what comes out of her mouth, for out of the abundance of the heart, the mouth speaks. We can look at her words and be pretty clear that she is NOT influenced by the Holy Spirit. *I think she can be redeemed, yes, but I don't know if she will. I don't know what God's plan is for her. All I know is right now, she is leading people away from God, and that is indefensible.
> 
> And I'm not trying to be funny, but I've seen some of the regulars in this forum over in OT or ET talking about who is a true Christian and who is not. I have never seen any defense of our members when this happens. Why is that?



*Well said lady.*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 13, 2007)

MrsHouston said:


> I can't defend all that has been said against her, but it is ok to speak against someone *if you believe* they're doing wrong.  Jesus often spoke out against false prophets.  Yes, pray for her! But if she's wrong, SHE WRONG!  ...and it's ok for people to speak out against it.



Thank you!  I'm like, since when is it wrong to say someone is wrong!  How are you gonna use scripture to defend wrong?    Lord help us.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Sep 13, 2007)

classimami713 said:


> Thank you! I'm like, since when is it wrong to say someone is wrong! How are you gonna use scripture to defend wrong?  Lord help us.


Say it again!  No one has a problem stoning the gays, trannies, adulterers, but once it's a professed woman of God-now we cant' say anything.   Just foul.


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Sep 13, 2007)

Blossssom said:


> But I would think if I were a Christian that I would FLEE the presence of those who willfully disobey God's word.
> 
> I understand the scripture that Grady quoted, but I'm not about to sit up under somebody who is giving lip service of God's word, but living the devil's.
> 
> ...


 

ITA..................


----------



## saved06 (Apr 8, 2008)

I had to resurrect this post. First off everything Craige is saying is true and I don't understand the body of Christ not wanting to accpect it. Craige did not tell anybody secrets everything he is saying everyone is doing it OPENLY. I'm tired of it too. And instead of churches exploiting Juanita Bynum to draw crowds who is sitting her aside to pray and lay hands on her to cast out that Jezebel spirit? I commend Cragie for standing for the truth and exposing things so we can get it out of the church.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 8, 2008)

saved06 said:


> I had to resurrect this post. First off everything Craige is saying is true and I don't understand the body of Christ not wanting to accpect it. Craige did not tell anybody secrets everything he is saying everyone is doing it OPENLY. I'm tired of it too. And instead of churches exploiting Juanita Bynum to draw crowds who is sitting her aside to pray and lay hands on her to cast out that Jezebel spirit? I commend Cragie for standing for the truth and exposing things so we can get it out of the church.


This is old...let it rest.  God knows we have far more to be concerned about than digging up old vomit.  

Let lay and let God handle it.  Move on, for staying here will only end up delaying the future God has for us.  And we'll think back saying, 'why did I spend all that time on that when I could have been more prepared for 'now' that God has me entering into now.   

That's Juanita's life choice.  Let God deal with her.  

Be blessed angel and give your heart to your Destiny, not Juanita Bynum's or Craig Lewis.  I'm sure the two of them are definitely looking out for number one and you're not a part of it.


----------



## pebbles (Apr 8, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> This is old...let it rest. God knows we have far more to be concerned about than digging up old vomit.
> 
> Let lay and let God handle it. Move on, for staying here will only end up delaying the future God has for us. And we'll think back saying, 'why did I spend all that time on that when I could have been more prepared for 'now' that God has me entering into now.
> 
> ...


 
It really is old, and better left in the past, IMO. :Rose:


----------

